# My first trail ride with Montana :)



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I went out on my first trail ride with Montana on Monday morning  His previous owner said that he needed a western bit (high port) because he would get rather strong on the trail. I have been riding him in a myler low port comfort snaffle and things were going well, but I knew how some horses were fine in an arena, but would act up on a trail. So needless to say I was a little unsure of how he would react. He was perfect! We would canter and trot and he listened to everything!
We went out at 9am and got back around 12:30 or so.
He only spooked once, but that was because a guy on a bicycle came up from behind us. We recovered very well from that though. He was fine with people passing by, trucks, crossing roads, everything! 

I took some pictures on the trail, as well as a video 
Sorry the quality on the video is so poor. It was taken on my phone.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww I'm glad he was well behaved for you. 3 and a half hour ride! Wow, I haven't ridden for that long in years!

I love how his ears are flicking back and forth on your ride. Listening to his momma.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool trails! Aww, glad he behaved well- he looks really calm in the vids, & alert too.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Great pics, glad it went well!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

How exciting! it looks like you guys had fun! I can't wait to take babies out on their first trail ride. Great photos!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Surpringsly enough, I wasn't even sore from that ride. I went on 2 trail rides the weekend before that and that was the first time going out on a trail in years and we were out there for about the same time or a bit longer. So I guess I my bum was already conditioned to it:lol: And Montana was a lot smoother than the horse I rode on previous trails.

I'm hoping to purchase saddle bags and bring my camera to get pictures and videos, instead of using my phone.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's great you can trail ride safely now and have fun!


----------

